# PLEASE I NEED HELP CARTIER ROADSTER 400548cd2510 FAKE OR NOT?



## enigma1956

I have offer to buy this watch
Please i need help.is this watch fake or not?
Thanks

Pictures is on the next links

https://www.kupujemprodajem.com/Cartier-23220577-oglas.htm#photoBig
https://www.kupujemprodajem.com/Cartier-23220577-oglas.htm#photoBig


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

From the one lousy photo (actually there are three), it still looks a bad fake to me!
Nope, Fake
The same back, with same number is a fake!

Yours is some cross (franken counterfeit) between the Roadster Chronograph and just the date version.

Here is what yours I belive is meant to be:
http://timerecs.com/inf/44119-carti...0_stainless_steel_mens_watch_no_rerserve.html
A


----------



## Watchbreath

This one is really bad.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Watchbreath said:


> This one is really bad.


really, REALLY BAD!
and a FAKE!
LOL


----------



## Niurka

Can please let me know if this watch is fake or real? Thanks in advance 🙏


----------



## Watchbreath

Niurka said:


> Can please let me know if this watch is fake or real? Thanks in advance 🙏
> 
> View attachment 15330786
> View attachment 15330788


 NOT even good enough for Canal Street.


----------



## Niurka

Watchbreath said:


> NOT even good enough for Canal Street.


Thanks for your reply. Have a great day 👍


----------

